# Set up a small salon ?



## sculptures

Hi there , I am still lurking in the forum as we are still thinking of a move to Dubai in the future .
I would like to know
A- If it would be fairly simple to set up a small 1-2 chair hair salon as I wish to be self employed.
B- what would it roughly cost me in any fee's and monthly rental/ electricity/water etc ( not stock ) 
C - my ideal living area is the springs so somewhere close by to an expat community would be ideal for the salon . 

I am open to ideas but any info greatly appreciated .. X


----------



## dizzyizzy

It will be costly. You need to either get a local Emirati sponsor (who will either require a fixed lump sum every year in exchange for their sponsorship, or a share of your profits), or set up your business in one of the free zones (Dubai Marina, JLT, etc.). The former option is cheaper but you will not legally own your business and if something goes wrong, you will have no legal protection. The free zone option is safer but more expensive, not to mention that the competition is high. Having said that, well managed salons with experienced staff are still making good money. 

Rent will depend on where do you set up your business. Obviously a place like the Dubai Marina is more expensive than Al Barsha.


----------



## dizzyizzy

PS before I confuse you further, I wanted to say that the fact that a free zone business can be opened at the Dubai Marina and JLT is hearsay, maybe someone can confirm or deny this. Also free zones are restricted to a certain type of business and I am not sure that a hairdressing salon falls in any of those categories. I wanted to open a salon with a partner but I remember at the time from what I researched I concluded that I needed a local sponsor and that put me off immediately.


----------



## sculptures

Thank you for the speedy reply . Ideally I would like to own the business so the free zone area would be for me yes? I take it there are many places to rent . I am on my second business now in an expat community and my findings are alot of people like a smaller more personal service and flexible hours, as opposed to a conveyor belt salon which I have also worked in . 
I wondered if it would be the same in Dubai ?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Nevermind what I said about freezones, is all coming back to me now  (sorry its been a while since I looked into this)

the reason why the local sponsor is needed is because hairdressing falls into the professional services/license category and this type of business can only be opened with the sponsorship of an Emirati.

As I said previously this person will own 51% of your business legally. Profit share %'s can and should be agreed beforehand, however the sponsor can always come around and change their minds and there's basically nothing you can do about it. 

I'm sure there are lots of honest Emirati sponsors but I jus't don't happen to know one and actually the thought of not having 100% ownership of my business is a complete turn off.


----------



## wandabug

Competition here is fierce, there are salons in every tower block, often 2-3 in the same building. It is big business. You could do home visits. It would be very popular in the expat areas and word would get round very quickly. Not exactly legal but I know women who have been doing it for years and had no problems. You won't be able to get a residency visa doing that so either your husband can sponsor you for your visa or you can do visa runs every 30 days.


----------



## BedouGirl

You don't say if you are male or female but if you are male, you can only set up in a hotel if you want to do women's hair and I believe the hotel has to be at least four star.


----------



## wandabug

BedouGirl said:


> You don't say if you are male or female but if you are male, you can only set up in a hotel if you want to do women's hair and I believe the hotel has to be at least four star.


Think you are wrong. Loads of male hairdressers working in ladies salons in Tower blocks and Malls all over Dubai. Juans in Indigo Tower JLT is owned by, and staffed by, all male hairdressers. Every mall has men cutting hair in ladies salons. Toni and Guy at The Marina - male hairdressers. Seems like 90% of all hairdressers here are Lebanese Men!!


----------



## sculptures

I am female ... It is going to be very hard to set up isn't it ....???  
May have to give in and work for someone else I guess , just I hate the conveyor belt system . Wonder if I could get taken on part time , or just change careers . Damn, what else could a hairdresser do in Dubai lol .. Nice suggestions only please


----------



## wandabug

sculptures said:


> I am female ... It is going to be very hard to set up isn't it ....???
> May have to give in and work for someone else I guess , just I hate the conveyor belt system . Wonder if I could get taken on part time , or just change careers . Damn, what else could a hairdresser do in Dubai lol .. Nice suggestions only please


You can rent a chair the same as in the UK, all the major franchises are here but be prepared to work long hours for not good pay. Salons are open til 9-10pm here.
Maria Dowling is an Australian owned salon and has an amazing rep (and very expensive). Email her (she has a website) she may be able to advise you on chair rent/wages etc. It is one of the few salons with western staff so they must be earning decent money.


----------



## sculptures

Part of the reason I love being self employed too is choosing my own hours , I have no issues with long hours but the decision is my own -


----------



## BedouGirl

wandabug said:


> Think you are wrong. Loads of male hairdressers working in ladies salons in Tower blocks and Malls all over Dubai. Juans in Indigo Tower JLT is owned by, and staffed by, all male hairdressers. Every mall has men cutting hair in ladies salons. Toni and Guy at The Marina - male hairdressers. Seems like 90% of all hairdressers here are Lebanese Men!!


Interesting. Happy to stand corrected. I posted that because my ex (who is a Lebanese hairdresser haha) had to set up in that way in order to do 'ladies' . I will ask him next time I go for a haircut.


----------



## sculptures

Thanks for the info - is a sponsor the person I rent the building from ? Or someone else ? 
What would be the rough flat fee ? I have 9 week till I am in Dubai for 10 days so looking forward to checking things out ...


----------



## societedubai

No, the sponsor should be a local from the UAE, that is the rule.

The sponsor can be the one who rent you the building, sure. The unique condition is "the sponsor must be a UAE citizen"

If you have the idea to ask the shop owner to be your sponsor, i would not really suggest this idea. You will put yourself in a very weak position. 

Feel free to PM me if you need more detailed information.





sculptures said:


> Thanks for the info - is a sponsor the person I rent the building from ? Or someone else ?
> What would be the rough flat fee ? I have 9 week till I am in Dubai for 10 days so looking forward to checking things out ...


----------

